# Sticky bear bait from Dorr



## adamsto

We have two baits going with it. One is on a private land. Property owner reports the bears have left and not came back. They did not eat it at all. We are bringing in the grease and anything sweet we can find with high hopes.

The second bait is on state land. We had a few pictures of bears nosing around it but they did not eat it. 

I think the bears sense that there is no nutritional value in ground up corn cobs. 

Will check the state land spot in the next few days to see if they came back and hit it.


----------



## srconnell22

Doesn't sound like anyone is very happy with it. Not what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## TVCJohn

srconnell22 said:


> Doesn't sound like anyone is very happy with it. Not what I was hoping to hear.


 
X2. Will have to see what the cams show in the next day or so. I wonder if there is some type of contamination in it and the bears can smell it?? Like some are now doing, probably a great time to go to "Plan B" on the bait.


----------



## mydogisscout

Mix some boar masters caramel conviction in with it.


----------



## wolfgang510

Scottygvsu said:


> Keep us posted Wolfgang


So I'll be putting some out Sunday but I don't want to mess up the good thing we have going so i'm going to put it to the side of the main pile and see what happens. After today I won't be back online for awhile! woohoo! But I'll still update eventually. 

I think the concept of what they are doing with the stuff is great but they need hunter feedback. Then maybe they can change the recipe for Bear and if they get something that works hunters would probably pay a bit more too!


----------



## lennyluv

lennyluv said:


> Yeah we also dumped out the cherry stuff on top of the bait and the logs. We shall see.



On our way up to check things out. I'll post back tomorrow night.


----------



## Scottygvsu

Well I checked 3 baits tonight. One of them was just granola, it was hit hard. The next one used to have the cherry bait, but Wednesday I took out what I could and buried the rest. I replaced the cherry with granola and oats. It was hit, nothing left. That bait has been out since Aug 19 and this was the first bear visit. The last bait was cherry stuff with a little granola on it, not touched. Coincidence? Maybe. I have one more bait that I also got rid of the cherry and re-baited on Thursday night. I have a camera on that one so we'll see.


----------



## swampbuck

That would suck if bad bait ruined a bunch of people's hunts, that they waited a long time for


----------



## Hisoutdoorsman

13 years waiting for a Baldwin DIY hunt. Bought a crate of the sticky bait the weekend before baiting began. All 3 baits were not touched until i seperated the sticky bait out and began using other baits. I have video of a boar walking up to the sticky bait pile, smelling it and leaving after eating my other bait. Now what to do with 1500 pounds of the sticky bait fermenting in my pole barn?


----------



## TVCJohn

Hisoutdoorsman said:


> 13 years waiting for a Baldwin DIY hunt. Bought a crate of the sticky bait the weekend before baiting began. All 3 baits were not touched until i seperated the sticky bait out and began using other baits. I have video of a boar walking up to the sticky bait pile, smelling it and leaving after eating my other bait. Now what to do with 1500 pounds of the sticky bait fermenting in my pole barn?


Sorry to hear about that. The evidence so far seems to say that sticky cherry bait is useless for bear bait. Lennyluv still has to report back in. Hopefully all the guys that bought that stuff have an alternate source for bait.

Someone may have to tell the folks selling that sticky bait something is wrong with it and stop selling it. Otherwise there may be some PO'd bear hunters.


----------



## Scottygvsu

A 10 year old first year trapper just won 800 pounds of cherry '**** bait.


----------



## lennyluv

Four out of the five baits were opened up pretty good. Looks like they were eating the bait but just browsing around. We sweetned em up with caramel and licorice and gummy bears. The baits looked good tho. Good luck everyone. We r baiting in the Up on the west end.


----------



## Big Skip

Get em kenny! Tell gus the fish is looks amazing!


----------



## lennyluv

I stopped by there earlier and let him know.glad u like it buddy. Now we r just drinking off our pain at the local watering hole. Lol. We'll shoot bears. The baits looked good. Keep in touch buddy.


----------



## lennyluv

Big Skip said:


> Get em kenny! Tell gus the fish is looks amazing!



Here's a pic of the big one


----------



## Wurm Slinger

Hisoutdoorsman said:


> 13 years waiting for a Baldwin DIY hunt. Bought a crate of the sticky bait the weekend before baiting began. All 3 baits were not touched until i seperated the sticky bait out and began using other baits. I have video of a boar walking up to the sticky bait pile, smelling it and leaving after eating my other bait.* Now what to do with 1500 pounds of the sticky bait fermenting in my pole barn?*



Maybe a pig farmer?


----------



## TVCJohn

lennyluv said:


> Four out of the five baits were opened up pretty good. Looks like they were eating the bait but just browsing around. We sweetned em up with caramel and licorice and gummy bears. The baits looked good tho. Good luck everyone. We r baiting in the Up on the west end.


Would you say this sticky cherry stuff works?


----------



## lennyluv

TVCJohn said:


> Would you say this sticky cherry stuff works?



Yeah it's working. It's not the best stuff in the world tho. We checked the trail cams and there were several different bears coming in and sticking around and eating. We sweetened all our baits up with licorice and carmal and gummie bears this weekend. We were a little worried about the reports and we r driving quite a was so we just wanted to be sure. But the bait is working just not the best we've ever had.


----------



## TVCJohn

lennyluv said:


> Yeah it's working. It's not the best stuff in the world tho. We checked the trail cams and there were several different bears coming in and sticking around and eating. We sweetened all our baits up with licorice and carmal and gummie bears this weekend. We were a little worried about the reports and we r driving quite a was so we just wanted to be sure. But the bait is working just not the best we've ever had.


That's good info for folks to know for next year. Based on all the reports so far, I would not buy that stuff.


----------



## adamsto

We ended up dumping out the sticky corn screenings this weekend. My baits went cold using it. We rebaited with sweets and conducted a bacon grease burn. We flung the grease as high as we could in the trees and on the barrels, baits and logs. If I had some eggs with me I would have sat down and had breakfast. Love the smell of bacon!!


----------

